# New Haunt Sign



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been working on this sign off and on for what seems like forever but it's finally finished (more or less) and up on the house! I had a thread going detailing my progress - you can link to it here for more step-by-step photos.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That sign is awesome! I love the added touch of the horns, nice job.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job. It looks like it was worth all your hard work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! I like the font on the lettering.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its great, love to see the entire haunt.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy hell, that looks amazing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turned out A number 1...
looks good against that color brick too.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Unbelievable! I linked to all the work that went into that! Was definately worth it!
You did an awsome job on this sign!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic attention to detail. I hope it is well lit at night so people can really see the work that went into it.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing work. That really looks good.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING.!!!....That thing looks huge...nice work...Is there enough contrast in the lettering to show well at night?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Spooks (Oct 24, 2008)

*Way Cool!!!*

I just had to tell you that it looks really cool. The best part to me though is the lettering. What text is that? Or did you free hand it? Way awesome!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad that you all like it. I never dreamed that it would be such an undertaking - not hard but time consuming.



beelce said:


> OUTSTANDING.!!!....That thing looks huge...nice work...Is there enough contrast in the lettering to show well at night?


I hope so. I did want the lettering to look like it was carved out of the wood which is why I went that way. I'm doing a lighting test tomorrow night and I'm going to try and through some side or under lighting on it which should throw the lettering into relief. If not I'm toying with the idea of painting in the letters a bright red. We'll see.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooks said:


> I just had to tell you that it looks really cool. The best part to me though is the lettering. What text is that? Or did you free hand it? Way awesome!!


He used the ZOMBIE HOLOCAUST font by Chad Savage.
http://www.sinisterfonts.com/

Fabulous sign Uruk-Hai!!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry. Yes the main font is Zombie Holocaust (which I love and use a lot) and the other one is "You Murderer" from BlamBot fonts. BlamBot has got a ton of really great fonts.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb sign!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's whoop-ash !


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks fantastic man. Great Job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You have made yourself a really awesome sign! I hope your lettering stands out!
maybe black light responsive paint?? Anyway super cool job!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fanfreakintastic! that is awesome! I want one, can you have it made and here my Halloween? hehe jk. but if you can I'll take it! haha


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... it looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> You have made yourself a really awesome sign! I hope your lettering stands out!
> maybe black light responsive paint?? Anyway super cool job!


Thanks again everyone. I did a trial set-up on Sunday and with haunt lighting (lower and off to the side) it does show up. I like the idea of black light paint and for next year I'll see about painting the letters blood red and then an overcoat of clear black light responsive paint that would glow red. That should really stand out.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

that is the coolest sign I've ever seen. you did a magnificient job!!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the sign!! Awesome job!!


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome more talent than I could possibly hope for


----------

